

When, if ever, is “number of lines of code” a useful metric? - gbog
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/184071/when-if-ever-is-number-of-lines-of-code-a-useful-metric

======
damian2000
“Measuring programming progress by lines of code is like measuring aircraft
building progress by weight.” \--Bill Gates

------
frozenport
when looking at svg graphics and 3d models.

